# Where to Pay IMI Tax



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

Can someone advise me where we would personally pay our IMI Tax in the Algarve. We are located near Olhas d'agua. Would it be the council office in Albufeira? Normally our Lawyer does this but want to be able to do ourselves. I have access to online banking (Barclays.pt) but I have no bank details for the payment of the Tax only reference. I may go into Barclays when we are out to ask for helpin paying online. Any assistance much appreciated.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Most bills can be paid online Grannysue.

FIRST LINE is bank details, the reference, then amount.

Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Every IMI invoice has a 15 digit number "referencia para pagamento" which is the identifier for the invoice and has all the information already included (you/your address/your fiscal number/the invoice) so you only need this number and the amount you want to pay


----------



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

Many thanks BodgieMcBodge I thought that it looked like that when I went on to my online banking - thought it was too easy to be true for Portugal!! Thanks for info


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

You will need to find the appropriate section of your internet banking for Payments to the State (Pagamentos ao Estado). This may not be visible in the English version of some banks' systems as there seems to be a notion that if you don't speak Portuguese you don't have to pay taxes.

That last statement is not an April Fool.


----------

